# Self Defence Techniques



## falcon (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello I am wondering what are some videos of different techniques people have found to be useful, I am looking for things that people have used to defend themselves, their students have used or there friends and family have used. I am trying to find a variety of different techniques. Videos of the technique would be helpful so i know what your talking about. And please don't start a long argument in this thread and ruin it.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 24, 2018)

Very rare that self defence techniques taught in classes will work in the exact same way they're taught. Self defence techniques are just a way of putting moves together so you can have a wide variety of moves and can see how they flow together


----------



## falcon (Sep 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Very rare that self defence techniques taught in classes will work in the exact same way they're taught. Self defence techniques are just a way of putting moves together so you can have a wide variety of moves and can see how they flow together


I understand that they dont work out the same way but you end up doing something similar to the technique you train.


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## drop bear (Sep 24, 2018)

Moves I have actually used in self defence.


----------



## marques (Sep 25, 2018)

RNC, for a technique.

But once, in a more threatening situation, it was just slight adjustments while being grabbed. I put myself in a safe position, so I could relax, and yet able to strike to ‘ko’, if needed. Then just gave him time to calm down. So, no name. Hard to have clean techniques in self defence. It’s a mix of things, awareness, and identifying the opportunities.

Another not serious, but that I found curious. My brother, for no reason other than testing me, once tried to hit me on the back. I saw the reflexes on a  car window and turned to the right side, blocking/puting myself out of the way of the hummer punch. What is the name of it?

Hope you can get better answers, because I would like to know as well.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 25, 2018)

The Guard.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2018)

I stand by more principle based teaching.    

But i have used my fist and chokes/grappling* when i do things.   Or a chair/weapon*.

*Have had zero training for that.


I am actively trying to work out what type of punch i did though, i think it was a neater haymaker of the horizontal type not vertical.     Those are the two i am leaning towards what i did, i still don't know precisely what it was.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 25, 2018)

Rat said:


> I stand by more principle based teaching.
> 
> But i have used my fist and chokes/grappling* when i do things.   Or a chair/weapon*.
> 
> ...




You stand by principle training yet, You seem to have issues elsewhere with principles ?


----------



## now disabled (Sep 25, 2018)

falcon said:


> Hello I am wondering what are some videos of different techniques people have found to be useful, I am looking for things that people have used to defend themselves, their students have used or there friends and family have used. I am trying to find a variety of different techniques. Videos of the technique would be helpful so i know what your talking about. And please don't start a long argument in this thread and ruin it.




Are you looking to learn techniques from videos? Do you have a background in MA or SD ? 

Learning from vids is ok (or imo expanding on what you already know can be done from vids ) but not from scratch for that imo you require a competent instructor. 

There are thousands of vids out there. Do they all work (the techs) maybe maybe not it does somewhat depend on the person performing them, Go look for vids on you tube and post them and then guys will say yay or nay (well there might be warm discussion lol) and some might even be able to point out the art or arts they came from which could indeed give you more background if that is what you seek . 

Just be aware that vids are just that they can be used as a reference or a tool but not wholly relied upon as a teaching method


----------



## jobo (Sep 25, 2018)

This mate, is the best sekf defence move in the world ever





Anyone concerned for there well being shoukd prqctise it every day


----------



## jobo (Sep 25, 2018)

jobo said:


> This mate, is the best sekf defence move in the world ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if yiur up against someone bigger, faster and more skillful
Try this


----------



## jobo (Sep 25, 2018)

jobo said:


> And if yiur up against someone bigger, faster and more skillful
> Try this


And if your fighting some little guy who fabcies his chances try this


----------



## jobo (Sep 25, 2018)

jobo said:


> And if your fighting some little guy who fabcies his chances try this


And ive used this one myself so can vouch for it


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2018)

now disabled said:


> You stand by principle training yet, You seem to have issues elsewhere with principles ?



Difficult, i dont think i have experienced a big principle based instruction to make a good clarification between the two.  If you know what i mean.   Where as TKD is kind of techninque based rather than principle or at least it has a lot of places which focus on technique rather than principle.    I have not seen the epitome of both to determine which either is. (this sentence  makes my point exactly)


----------



## now disabled (Sep 25, 2018)

Rat said:


> Difficult, i dont think i have experienced a big principle based instruction to make a good clarification between the two.  If you know what i mean.   Where as TKD is kind of techninque based rather than principle or at least it has a lot of places which focus on technique rather than principle.    I have not seen the epitome of both to determine which either is. (this sentence  makes my point exactly)



Rat I give up


----------



## pdg (Sep 25, 2018)

Rat said:


> Difficult, i dont think i have experienced a big principle based instruction to make a good clarification between the two.  If you know what i mean.   Where as TKD is kind of techninque based rather than principle or at least it has a lot of places which focus on technique rather than principle.    I have not seen the epitome of both to determine which either is. (this sentence  makes my point exactly)



I think you need to train a lot longer in tkd and do a lot of study before you can say it's not based on principles.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 25, 2018)

pdg said:


> I think you need to train a lot longer in tkd and do a lot of study before you can say it's not based on principles.



Everything tends to be, or else it wont work.  Like i said i haven't experienced a perfect example of either. 
Actually, just remembered what the main principle of TKD's moves are, generating energy and countering out, its cited as being based on the newtons second law.     DM me if you wish to correct/discuss that. 

Also, i like how all the  people discussing TKD with me might have different styles and also to myself. 


Also carrying on from what i put, the chair was with the full intention to maim with it, so make sure you actually have the correct intent with what you use.  If you dont intend to maim your opponent avoid using certain things and make sure you know the ramifications from it.


----------



## falcon (Sep 26, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Are you looking to learn techniques from videos? Do you have a background in MA or SD ?
> 
> Learning from vids is ok (or imo expanding on what you already know can be done from vids ) but not from scratch for that imo you require a competent instructor.
> 
> ...


I have experience i have been doing martial arts for about 7-8 years. I am looking to expand and I also want to focus on self defense more then anything also so i am working on study more of it.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 26, 2018)

falcon said:


> I have experience i have been doing martial arts for about 7-8 years. I am looking to expand and I also want to focus on self defense more then anything also so i am working on study more of it.




That good, how about adapting what you already know to fit the bill ?


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 26, 2018)

falcon said:


> I have experience i have been doing martial arts for about 7-8 years.



  The problem being that this statement could mean that you've attended a few martial arts seminars and have been playing in your backyard for 7-8 years, or it could mean that you've been attending fight training at an MMA gym four nights a week for 7-8 years, and have been climbing the professional ladder in the UFC. How people respond to you will vary greatly depending upon what you've been taught and what you understand.
  Given your reluctance to expound upon your qualifications, I'm guessing self-taught.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 26, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> The problem being that this statement could mean that you've attended a few martial arts seminars and have been playing in your backyard for 7-8 years, or it could mean that you've been attending fight training at an MMA gym four nights a week for 7-8 years, and have been climbing the professional ladder in the UFC. How people respond to you will vary greatly depending upon what you've been taught and what you understand.
> Given your reluctance to expound upon your qualifications, I'm guessing self-taught.


It could also mean that he trained from 4-11, and recently wanted to start up again. Most people that I talk to say they've practiced before, and within one or two more questions it comes out they were under 13 at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 27, 2018)

Curiosity sake, what type of punches do you do if that's your go to hand strike.   (eg Horizontal, vertical etc)


----------



## now disabled (Sep 27, 2018)

Rat said:


> Curiosity sake, what type of punches do you do if that's your go to hand strike.   (eg Horizontal, vertical etc)



Rat give over will ya ... young man until you actually start training properly then really your getting into things that are beyond you ...sorry to be harsh


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> Rat give over will ya ... young man until you actually start training properly then really your getting into things that are beyond you ...sorry to be harsh



Pot ... kettle ...


----------



## now disabled (Sep 27, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> Pot ... kettle ...




so 35 years and godan is nothing ....if you want to see my quals then I will let you see them no worries at all


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 27, 2018)

now disabled said:


> so 35 years and godan is nothing ....


  Based upon your desire to give an answer to everything, and the frequency of those answers being erroneous, then apparently so.  It must be pointed out that rank is only relevant within the organization that granted said rank, and is no guarantee of either wisdom or knowledge.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 27, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> Based upon your desire to give an answer to everything, and the frequency of those answers being erroneous, then apparently so.  It must be pointed out that rank is only relevant within the organization that granted said rank, and is no guarantee of either wisdom or knowledge.




And neither is yours for that matter 

I would suggest there is more to things than may be apparent to yourself 

And are you claiming that you have superior wisdom? 

I will be happy to debate all you want in private if you so desire where I may not be as polite as I am here

And as for the organisastions I hold rankings in then I think they will stand up but you are entitled to your opinions as they are like parts of the body every one has one


----------



## pgsmith (Sep 28, 2018)

now disabled said:


> And neither is yours for that matter
> 
> I would suggest there is more to things than may be apparent to yourself
> 
> ...


 
Several points for you to consider, but then I am putting you back on ignore ...

  I've never claimed to have any wisdom, much less superior wisdom.
  You can be as polite or impolite as you wish, I've no further desire to debate anything with you (hence why you are going back on my ignore list).
  I've no idea what you mean by "stand up". It doesn't change the fact that rank is only meaningful within the organization that granted said rank. Nor does it change the fact that you insist on pushing your (frequently erroneous) opinions on every subject.

  Done derailing the OP's thread now.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 28, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> Several points for you to consider, but then I am putting you back on ignore ...
> 
> I've never claimed to have any wisdom, much less superior wisdom.
> You can be as polite or impolite as you wish, I've no further desire to debate anything with you (hence why you are going back on my ignore list).
> ...




yeah ok as I said opinions are like a part of the body and you de are that lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 28, 2018)

Rat said:


> Everything tends to be, or else it wont work.  Like i said i haven't experienced a perfect example of either.
> Actually, just remembered what the main principle of TKD's moves are, generating energy and countering out, its cited as being based on the newtons second law.     DM me if you wish to correct/discuss that.
> 
> Also, i like how all the  people discussing TKD with me might have different styles and also to myself.
> ...


With your short experience in TKD, it's really unlikely you'd have gotten to many principles, and not likely you'd recognize them if you did. That's not a dig at you - it requires a certain experience level (actually, background knowledge, which often equates) to recognize principles. I teach techniques to my students. Those techniques are their path to the principles. Once they learn the principles, they don't need the specific techniques. The same is probably true in TKD.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 28, 2018)

Rat said:


> Curiosity sake, what type of punches do you do if that's your go to hand strike.   (eg Horizontal, vertical etc)


Whatever comes out. At short distance, I'm more likely to use a vertical strike. Same for a jab. But that's not an absolute. If it's rising, I'm more likely to use an open hand than if it's descending, but that's even farther from an absolute.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 28, 2018)

What I've used: throws, shoulder lock.
What folks I've taught or trained with have used: punches, arm takedowns, leg sweeps, shoulder locks, some wrist locks (the latter mostly LEO).


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 28, 2018)

falcon said:


> I have experience i have been doing martial arts for about 7-8 years. I am looking to expand and I also want to focus on self defense more then anything also so i am working on study more of it.


What art(s) have you trained in that time and to what level? That will help determine what new techniques might be useful for you.

Techniques by themselves mean very little if they aren't backed up by the right skillset, understanding, and attributes. There's not much point giving you clips of techniques that you don't have the background to make good use of.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 28, 2018)

Rat said:


> Everything tends to be, or else it wont work. Like i said i haven't experienced a perfect example of either.
> Actually, just remembered what the main principle of TKD's moves are, generating energy and countering out, its cited as being based on the newtons second law. DM me if you wish to correct/discuss that.





gpseymour said:


> With your short experience in TKD, it's really unlikely you'd have gotten to many principles, and not likely you'd recognize them if you did. That's not a dig at you - it requires a certain experience level (actually, background knowledge, which often equates) to recognize principles. I teach techniques to my students. Those techniques are their path to the principles. Once they learn the principles, they don't need the specific techniques. The same is probably true in TKD.



As Rat says, any art should be based on principles or it isn't likely to work very well. As Gerry says, techniques are tools for teaching principles. You can lecture someone on principles all day, but until they've had a chance to experience those principles in specific application it's all just unusable intellectual theory.

I've seen a wide variety in how people teach regarding the balance of emphasis on principles vs application. I teach via techniques, but I explain the important principles that make the techniques work, I show how different techniques can be expressions of the same principle in a different circumstance and when troubleshooting problems they are having in applying the techniques I show how the small details they were missing are just more expressions of those same principles.


----------



## Kababayan (Sep 28, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> It could also mean that he trained from 4-11, and recently wanted to start up again. Most people that I talk to say they've practiced before, and within one or two more questions it comes out they were under 13 at the time.



Sorry...I am totally jumping into this conversation without much back knowledge (I didn't read the previous responses) but this makes me think of when someone claims to have been studying for 30+ years, but they really only trained hard for the first 15 years or so (4th-5th Dan) and haven't really being doing too much since then.  I see it all of the time.  What they should really be saying is "I started the martial arts 30 years ago...but haven't actually trained that long."  

I feel a rant coming on...I have seen so many martial artists walking around with multiple stripes on their belt who haven't grown as a martial artist for many, many years.  If a person really wants to differentiate themselves as a martial artist, continue training hard after earning your initial (insert whatever high Dan ranking here).  I'm sure we all have stories of people we know walking around with ranks that may not reflect their true ability or training regimen.  Sorry about the random rant.  It probably has no connection to what was originally discussed. I'll jump out now.  

Sorry, jumping back in.  For some popular systems out there, it may surprise their students as to how many of the Grandmasters were very young 10th Dans.  Many of the Grandmasters continued their training and "grew into" their rank.  I'm not referring to those Grandmasters in my above rant.  I mean the ones who haven't broke a sweat in twenty years. Sorry again...probably has no connection to what is being discussed here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 28, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> As Rat says, any art should be based on principles or it isn't likely to work very well. As Gerry says, techniques are tools for teaching principles. You can lecture someone on principles all day, but until they've had a chance to experience those principles in specific application it's all just unusable intellectual theory.
> 
> I've seen a wide variety in how people teach regarding the balance of emphasis on principles vs application.


And a wide range of how learners react to each. I tend to teach technique and lean hard on principles in fixing mistakes. This works well for some folks, and actually confuses others (so that I have to step back and go for the mechanical fixes for a while).



> I teach via techniques, but I explain the important principles that make the techniques work, I show how different techniques can be expressions of the same principle in a different circumstance and when troubleshooting problems they are having in applying the techniques I show how the small details they were missing are just more expressions of those same principles.


Having had a chance to learn from Tony on a visit up there, I can vouch for the fact that he does this. He does this impressively well, in fact.


----------



## Andr (Sep 30, 2018)

falcon said:


> Hello I am wondering what are some videos of different techniques people have found to be useful, I am looking for things that people have used to defend themselves, their students have used or there friends and family have used. I am trying to find a variety of different techniques. Videos of the technique would be helpful so i know what your talking about. And please don't start a long argument in this thread and ruin it.



Hi!
Do you know smth about Krav Maga? In YouTube you can find out a lot of videos about that. For me it's very useful. But of course it's better to work on it with real people. In other case there will no more use, I think.


----------



## falcon (Oct 1, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> The problem being that this statement could mean that you've attended a few martial arts seminars and have been playing in your backyard for 7-8 years, or it could mean that you've been attending fight training at an MMA gym four nights a week for 7-8 years, and have been climbing the professional ladder in the UFC. How people respond to you will vary greatly depending upon what you've been taught and what you understand.
> Given your reluctance to expound upon your qualifications, I'm guessing self-taught.


well i am not self taught I trained in TKD at a dojo, and I trained under an Olympic athlete and the where also the Olympic team coach one year. I didn't clarify cause I didn't care to. I also train almost every day.
I also know that just cause you train under some one that was good doesn't mean that you are going to be good. I understand that my knowledge in martial arts is very limited, which is why I'm here, so I can improve my knowledge and hopefully find something to improve my skill in.


----------



## falcon (Oct 1, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What art(s) have you trained in that time and to what level? That will help determine what new techniques might be useful for you.


I have train tkd for 7-8 years and i have trained bjj for about 2


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 1, 2018)

falcon said:


> I have train tkd for 7-8 years and i have trained bjj for about 2


Assuming that’s consistent time training with good instructors, you should have at least a solid foundation in standup striking and ground grappling. (Possibly some standup grappling as well, depending on where you trained.) 

What sort of specific self-defense situations are you looking for techniques to address?


----------



## falcon (Oct 1, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Assuming that’s consistent time training with good instructors, you should have at least a solid foundation in standup striking and ground grappling. (Possibly some standup grappling as well, depending on where you trained.)
> 
> What sort of specific self-defense situations are you looking for techniques to address?


I am not really looking for anything specific I mostly just want to see what people have done in situations, so I can gather things that work and things things that dont, if that makes since.


----------

